# Convertir tv, en monitor arcade



## srpoder (Jul 8, 2006)

hola, como el titulo lo dice, tengo una tv vieja con la que quisiera experimentar, con la salida de video del pc (uvga analogo, el dvi es el digital), quiero tener video en la pantalla de la tv, he visto que en la salida de video hay rgb con sus masas y el barrido horizontal y vertical,  y tambien he visto que entre la tarjeta de la tv y la parte trasera del cinescopio van 10 cables marcados por R G B H+B y GN, seria posible conectar directamente a l aparte trasera del cinescopio la salida de la pc? 
claro prendiendo la tv para que el flyback nos de la "potencia"


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 8, 2006)

srpoder dijo:
			
		

> hola, como el titulo lo dice, tengo una tv vieja con la que quisiera experimentar, con la salida de video del pc(db9), quiero tener video en la pantalla de la tv, he visto que en la salida de video hay rgb con sus masas y el barrido horizontal y vertical,  y tambien he visto que entre la tarjeta de la tv y la parte trasera del cinescopio van 10 cables marcados por R G B H+B y GN, seria posible conectar directamente a l aparte trasera del cinescopio la salida de la pc???
> claro prendiendo la tv para que el flyback nos de la "potencia"



Hola, yo desconosco acerca del área televisiva, pero no creo que funcione , si no me fallan las deducciones la PC saca los datos de forma digital y la TV los ocupa analógicos ..


Lo que puede hacer es buscar en internet un proyecto que anda con pic para convertir la salida de la PC para una Tv.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 9, 2006)

Menudo ordenador que es un 386 o inferior porque si tienes un db9 es una tarjeta VGA de mas de 20 añitos.

Si que se puede conectar el ordenador a la tele siempre que la tarjeta grafica tenga la salida para ello, casi todas las tarjetas modernas la tienen.

El televisor debe tener euroconector o scart 

Si se cumple solo es tema de comprar los conectores aprobiados.


----------



## jairoelector (May 4, 2007)

no se puede por que esas salidas son de alto voltaje si quieres midelas tendran unos 100 a 140 v y si lo conectas quemaras la placamadre del pc te aconsejo que hicieras un rgb encoder o sino compralo hecho chao....


----------



## anime4 (Ene 13, 2008)

si se puede, con ayuda de un programa llamado power script Mas información y tutoriales acerca de pc a tv o monitor arcadia en marcianitos.net)

sacas los tres cables del rbg mas el de sincronizacion y la masa o tierra del pueto vga y conectas directo al monitor, pero tienes q bajar la frecuencia pues el monitor de pc funciona 60hrz y el monitor a 15.72.

en lo personal aun no lo consigo pues tengo ruiddo en el monitor se ve en el fondo el escritorio de windows pero hay un aespecie de rayas horizontales q suben y bajan incluso si muevo los potenciometros del monitor.


----------

